# Low Tech Ei dosing schedule



## zebradanio (24 Jul 2013)

I,m dosing 10% of recommended ei dosing guidelines from aquariumplantfood.co.uk every day , along with liquid carbon daily , and a 50% water change fortnightly , dosing guidelines for a higher tech tank would be 100% daily then a rest day and a 50 % water change weekly to reset nutrient level .
Plants are growing well so what I,m doing seems to be working , so does my dosing schedule sound about right .
Cheers
Peter


----------



## terry82517 (24 Jul 2013)

Hiya mate, I think other will agree you need to be dosing at full recommended dose! I dont think There is a real reason not to!


----------



## terry82517 (24 Jul 2013)

Oh sorry jst seen your not using co2!


----------



## dw1305 (24 Jul 2013)

Hi all,


zebradanio said:


> Plants are growing well so what I,m doing seems to be working , so does my dosing schedule sound about right .


Sounds fine, as long as the plants are growing you don't need to do anything else. You may find that if you have a bigger plant mass you need to add a bit more, particularly as you are dosing liquid carbon.

I only use plant growth and colour as an indicator of when to feed, I've called it the "Duckweed Index", but it really is just a KISS solution to low tech. plant growing.

Have a look at this thread: <Low maintainence, long term sustrate | UK Aquatic Plant Society>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## zebradanio (24 Jul 2013)

Cheers


----------



## Michael W (24 Jul 2013)

I highly recommend the duckweed index suggested a Darrel.


----------

